# Test with "new" lens - a 31 year old Jupiter 37A 135mm 3.5



## iolair (Jun 17, 2011)

I just picked up this lens, the Jupiter 37A, cheaply on eBay and added a Canon EF adaptor for a few pounds more.  This test image is virtually SOOC, the only processing was cropping off the left side to make it square, and resizing to 1024 pixels.  Shot at f/3.5, ISO 200, shutter 1/3000s (in Aperture Priority Mode).  The lens is manual focus AND manual aperture.  I'm very impressed ... the bokeh is my favourite from any of my lenses (12 blades must help), and when I do nail the focus it's OMG sharp.




Lens Test by Neil Gratton, on Flickr


----------



## enzodm (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice lens, I have one. It is a copy of Zeiss Sonnar (eastern version), very close to it in behaviour, and apparently better in construction. Next time, ISO100: all that shutter speed is a waste  .


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 17, 2011)

My only Jupiter is an 8, 50/2 a very sharp compact lens.


----------



## Drake (Jun 17, 2011)

After nothing but good experiences with my Helios 58mm f2 lens I was also thinking about the Jupiter 135/3.5


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 17, 2011)

Drake said:


> After nothing but good experiences with my Helios 58mm f2 lens I was also thinking about the Jupiter 135/3.5



Hard to better that 58/2 lens.  My Helios 44-2 (58/2) is my favorite prime.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 17, 2011)

alright, you cant tell us you have this amazing lens then only give us one test shot. so post some more!

But i agree that the bokeh is amazing. and the more blades, the smoother the bokeh.


----------



## Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> alright, you cant tell us you have this amazing lens then only give us one test shot. so post some more!
> 
> But i agree that the bokeh is amazing. and the more blades, the smoother the bokeh.


I agree, show us what this baby can do!


----------



## iolair (Jun 19, 2011)

OK ... I took the Jupiter to a concert by the Martyn Joseph Band last night ... thought it would be better to take some real shots than just test ones.

1/ f/3.5, ISO 800, 1/500s, in aperture priority mode, lightened 1.5 stops in post.



Martyn Joseph by Neil Gratton, on Flickr

2/ f/3.5, ISO 800, 1/180s, in aperture priority mode, this image straight out of the camera.



Martyn Joseph by Neil Gratton, on Flickr

3/ f/3.5, ISO 1600, 1/180s, in aperture priority mode, darkened 2/3 stop in post.



Steve Knightley by Neil Gratton, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2011)

From the concert shots, it looks like the ol' Jupiter performs pretty well at f/3.5!


----------



## Drake (Jun 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> From the concert shots, it looks like the ol' Jupiter performs pretty well at f/3.5!


Yep, now I'm really starting to want one.


----------

